# [Megaplex 2008] Portfolio Contest!



## CarlFox (Dec 11, 2007)

Want to show off your artistic skills, and help Megaplex thank our sponsors, supersponsors, and mega-sponsors in the process?  We're looking for talented artists to help us put together our special black & white and colour portfolios for Megaplex 2008.  If your work is selected, we'll give you a free three-day membership (or a free upgrade to sponsor if you buy a three-day membership), and a copy of the colour portfolio!

Here's what you need to do.

* Create a print-worthy work of art that showcases this year's "Comics!" theme.

* Upload an example version of your work (i.e. smaller sized, watermarked, etc.) to your favourite gallery or photo site (like, I dunno, Fur Affinity?   ), and send me the URL at <mp-ceo@ppmp.info>.

* We'll grab the example pic and put it up on our website for our members to ooh and ahh at.  Then, in early March, we'll open voting up to all registered members (as of 2/29/2008 ) as to which six they like the best.

* Those six pieces will grace our portfolio, and those six artists will get the free membership (or upgrade) and color 'folio!

Now, about that art...

* Your artwork should be cleanly printable as an 8.5" x 11" print (either portrait or landscape orientation is fine).  Keep in mind that we create both B&W and colour versions of the art, so if your colour piece doesn't print cleanly in B&W, you may want to provide a line-art or greyscale version for the B&W 'folio.

* Your artwork should reflect our "Comics!" theme.  Remember, comics are not all about superheroes (although art with 'em is perfectly acceptable!).  Feel free to experiment with different genres (keeping in theme), or with other Ages than the present (such as the Golden Age).  Using comic book elements, like panels, word balloons, cool onomatopoeia ("WHAP!"), and the like might be something to experiment with.  However...

* ...while we're not disqualifying stand-alone comic strips for this contest, we're not encouraging them, either.  If you're interested in doing a strip for us, contact LynxKitten on <mp-conbook@ppmp.info> and submit it to the con book, instead!

* Your artwork should be anthro/furry in nature; if you're working in a "manga" setting/style, kemonomimi are acceptable, but your characters must have animal characteristics one way or the other.

* Your artwork should not contain copywritten characters, unless (a) they're *your* copywritten characters, of course, or (b) you have proof that you've been granted permission to use them.  If you're creating a parody of a well-known character, that's allowable, but under most circumstances, you can't use the real thing.

* Content level...well, let's just say, if it wouldn't pass the Comics Code Authority...

Seriously, your work should not contain nudity, adult situations, or excessive violence.  Tasteful cheesecake/beefcake is fine (and a staple of the comics industry for the better part of the modern era...  ), over-the-top action and adventure is cool, just don't overdo it with the T&A and blood 'n' guts.

* Megaplex staff members are not eligible for this contest.

* If your work is one of the six pieces selected, we will get in touch with you to obtain the ready-to-print artwork.  Please be sure to send us your contact information when you send me the URL for your uploaded example, and be ready to send it if you win.  If we do not get the ready-to-print version within three days of our contacting you, we reserve the right to disqualify you and go to the first available runner-up.


If you have any questions on these rules, feel free to send us feedback via the web site (http://www.ppmp.info/), or send me a note at <mp-ceo@ppmp.info>.  Thanks for your interest in Megaplex 2008!


----------



## CarlFox (Jan 9, 2008)

*bump!*

Just a reminder...


----------



## CarlFox (Feb 6, 2008)

*bump*

There's about a month left for our portfolio contest!  Feel free to contact me with questions.

Thanks!
KFM!


----------



## CarlFox (Feb 26, 2008)

*bump*

Deadline's coming up soon!  Get your submissions in as soon as possible!


----------

